# Roasted Garlic?



## TexCin (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm new and not sure I'm asking in the right thread. I would like to know where the best place for buying roasted garlic is. I live in Texas, outside of Houston.  I found some organic roasted garlic at whole foods market, but it's not very close to me. Any suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2005)

TexCin:

Welcome to the DC Forum, you'll like it here.

Have you considered roasting your own garlic?  It's really easy.

Preheat your oven to 350 F.

Cut the top 1/4 off a whole bulb of garlic, exposing the tops of the cloves.

Sprinkle salt, pepper and olive oil onto the cut surface.

Wrap in foil and bake on a cookie sheet for about an hour.

Cool just enough to handle and squeeze out the soft, roasted cloves into a container.

As an alternative, break up the bulb into individual cloves and scatter them on a cookie sheet and bake until softened.  Cool, peel and store or use as desired.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 25, 2005)

TexCin, processed "jared" roasted garlic isn't worth it. Some of the flavor is lossed in the processing, and you're paying for the processing, the little jar it comes in, shipping, grocer's markup, etc. 

Follow Andy's instructions and you will have a better tasting batch of roast garlic at a fraction of the cost of the "canned" stuff.


----------



## jkath (Aug 25, 2005)

Here's the baker I recommend:







You slice the top and bottom of the garlic head, remove​the dry peel, and drizzle with oil. Then, either you can bake
it in the oven, as was suggested, or you can pop it in the 
microwave for about 2-3 minutes. That's it!
I just got mine recently from The White Whale and adore it! A favorite quick treat is to put the roasted garlic in the food processor with some softened butter and then spread generously on a fresh french baguette.


----------



## TexCin (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya'll are just wonderful. DUH! Never thought of doing it myself!  Ok, if I want to mince it, when should you do that, while it's hot or wait til it's cooled?  I like that cute little garlic baker! We love to use minced roasted garlic with olive oil and fresh parmesan cheese as a dipping oil for ciabotta bread. Thanks so much for answering so quickly.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd mince it after it's roasted.

Sometimes when you roast garlic, it gets really soft and you can mash it like a banana.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> you can mash it like a banana.



and then you smoosh it into your mashed potatoes!


----------



## htc (Aug 26, 2005)

Texcin, BEWARE, if you love garlic, you'll become addicted to this and won't be able to tolerate stuff like premade "garlic bread" from grocery stores.


----------



## TexCin (Aug 26, 2005)

Ya'll are making me drool!


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2005)

Jkath, I have one of those garlic bakers, and I didn't much care for it. Perhaps I didn't use it correctly.
I just use the foil method...cut the top of the head of garlic, drizzle a little olive oil in it, and roast in oven or on grill.
What I like to do is squeeze the roast cloves into my little food processor with a little olive oil. That makes it easier to spread. 
The flavor is so sweet and mild...we just love it using it for all sorts of things.
 In fact, I just bought a 3 lb. bag of nice garlic at Sam's last weekend. I figured with all the tomatoes, peppers and basil I have coming on right now, it won't go to waste.


----------



## mudbug (Aug 26, 2005)

garlic party at Constance's!!!!!  don't anyone bring mouthwash.


----------



## TexCin (Aug 26, 2005)

mudbug said:
			
		

> garlic party at Constance's!!!!! don't anyone bring mouthwash.


----------



## Constance (Aug 26, 2005)

Hehehe! 
If we all eat it, we won't mind, Mudbug! By the way, y'all can call me Connie if you like.


----------



## marmalady (Aug 27, 2005)

Another way to roast garlic is by the 'comfit' method; a little more work, but you get a chance to infuse more flavors - and end up with some great olive oil!

For this, the garlic cloves have to be peeled and left whole (I confess to buying a good brand of the sort already peeled in jars!). Butter a shallow casserole dish (a small oval gratin dish works great), put the garlic cloves in, add salt and pepper, and a few sprigs of fresh thyme; cover with olive oil. Bake in a 325 oven, covered with foil, for about an hour - til the cloves are butter-soft. Cooking this way will not give you the 'golden brown' look that roasting garlic in its 'shell' will give; the cloves will be white, but completely soft. If you want a little brown, take the foil off and let them roast a little longer.


----------



## Ekim (Sep 8, 2005)

marmalady, that sounds great.  I use too much garlic and olive oil, so I'm loving the sound of that.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 9, 2005)

Ekim said:
			
		

> marmalady, that sounds great. I use too much garlic and olive oil, so I'm loving the sound of that.


 
My dear, one can never use too much garlic and olive oil!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 9, 2005)

About once a month, we do an Italian Pasta Bar at the country club I work at.  I'm the lucky person that gets to work it.  Basically, it's like an omellette bar, just Italian goodies with pasta and sauces that I saute together.  There is also an Italian buffet.

About 6 weeks ago, we were doing one of these, when one of the waitstaff came up and told me she had just received a complaint from a lady, that I was using to much garlic, they could smell it, and were allergic to it.  The waittress, my chef, and I, all agreed, that there really wasn't much we could do, as this was an ITALIAN buffet, and EVERYTHING has garlic in it.


----------



## Constance (Sep 9, 2005)

What did she expect, for goodness sake??!!

Honestly, some people would complain if you hung'em with a new rope.


----------



## lindatooo (Sep 10, 2005)

Unfortunately I am surrounded by people who either claim to be allergic to garlic or dislike it (GF and DH and MIL) so when I want it I have to cook it when DH is traveling and even then sometimes he complains that he can smell it when he comes home.

Divorce is not an option (though it has been considered for this very reason) besides not willing to divorce my dear friend!

One solution is to roast it on the BBQ!  No smell in the house and with the foil method it works wonderfully!

I cannot imagine anybody being allergic to garlic!


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 10, 2005)

My chef laughed when I told him what had happened.    

Since I work at a country club, not a regular restaurant, things are a bit different.  We can't really tell the members "no", unless we are truly out-of-stock on something, and Lord help us if that happens.  We have one lady that "thinks" she's allergic to all seasonings.  A couple weeks ago, I had an order come back for a Creme Brulee, split onto two plates.  Not possible!  It would ruin the dessert.  I gave them two spoons instead.  We also have one or two waitresses that just don't get a couple things.  One of them is notorious for ordering things that either we don't have, or would have to make "on the fly", and she usually does this during the peak of the dinner rush.  A couple days ago, she ordered a couple omellettes during the dinner rush.  She's also known for ordering Bearnaise sauce during the peak of business (without checking that we have any, and it takes a little bit to make).


----------



## Ekim (Sep 11, 2005)

AllenMI said:
			
		

> About once a month, we do an Italian Pasta Bar at the country club I work at. I'm the lucky person that gets to work it. Basically, it's like an omellette bar, just Italian goodies with pasta and sauces that I saute together. There is also an Italian buffet.
> 
> About 6 weeks ago, we were doing one of these, when one of the waitstaff came up and told me she had just received a complaint from a lady, that I was using to much garlic, they could smell it, and were allergic to it. The waittress, my chef, and I, all agreed, that there really wasn't much we could do, as this was an ITALIAN buffet, and EVERYTHING has garlic in it.



I'll do you one better.  My older brother used to manage a movie theater.  A patron complained that the lobby smelled like popcorn and "What are you going to do about it?"


----------



## Barbara L (Sep 11, 2005)

Ekim said:
			
		

> I'll do you one better. My older brother used to manage a movie theater. A patron complained that the lobby smelled like popcorn and "What are you going to do about it?"


Give her directions to the nearest video store!

 Barbara


----------



## SierraCook (Sep 11, 2005)

htc said:
			
		

> Texcin, BEWARE, if you love garlic, you'll become addicted to this and won't be able to tolerate stuff like premade "garlic bread" from grocery stores.


 
That is so true, htc.  I love roasted garlic smeared on sourdough bread.  Also, mash the roasted garlic and add to softened cream cheese.  It makes a great spread for bagels, etc.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 11, 2005)

I like to add roasted garlic to mashed potatoes.  Since it's so soft, it would mix up into a salad dressing really well.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 11, 2005)

I absolutely love roasted garlic.  I haven't done this in awhile....will have to work it into this weeks meals.


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 20, 2005)

A tip I picked up (I think it was from Anthony Bourdain's Kitchen Confidential) is to use at least two ways of garlic preparation in your dish.  For example, use roasted garlic and fresh garlic in your Caesar Salad.  This will impart a certain 'complexity' and depth to your dish.


----------



## GB (Sep 20, 2005)

Chopstix that is a great tip! another similar tip is to prep your garlic in two different ways. For example mince your garlic, but also use slices.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 20, 2005)

Now that gives me an idea.... the next time I make spaghetti AOP (aglio olio & peperoncino.... which means garlic, olive oil and red pepper) I will mix in a minced roast garlic along with the garlic fried in oil... mmm, sounds good...


----------



## Piccolina (Sep 20, 2005)

I really subscribe to the "you can never have too much garlic theory" 

I like to spred a roasted glove on thick slabs of bread all on it's own, making it into a garlic paste.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 20, 2005)

Isn't it wonderful to live in a universe that contains garlic - the noble bulb?!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 21, 2005)

Anyone been to The Stinking Rose?  It's a restaurant in L.A. that pays homage to garlic.  Their tagline goes "We season our garlic with food."  Their brochure featured Dracula who found their food irrestible. I was there many years ago and remember liking the food.  The setting was medieval and opulent; kind of like how you'd imagine Dracula's lair to be.  I remember dark interiors with lots of red velvet drapes, tufted chairs and chandeliers.  Each table had a nice little burner for heating the complimentary roasted garlic bulbs in olive oil (before spreading onto bread). It was a fun experience...!


----------



## Alix (Sep 21, 2005)

We have a restaurant called "Thats Aroma" here in town that features garlic that way. Some of their stuff was good, but they didn't use the freshest ingredients for some of their dishes and it doesn't matter how much garlic you use if your shrimp is less than fresh. BLECH! The garlic ice cream was gross too!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2005)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Anyone been to The Stinking Rose? It's a restaurant in L.A. that pays homage to garlic...


 
I went to the Stinking Rose in San Francisco about 15-20 years ago.  It wasn't as nice as the LA restaurant sounds.  The food was forgettable.  The waiter recommended we skip the garlic ice cream and go to a nearby Italian bakery for dessert.


----------

